# 3 Phase to 3 Phase VFD



## Charley Davidson (Jul 2, 2012)

Are these desirable at all to hobby machinists or in general at all?


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know about that. But I recently bought a couple of Mitsubishi E520 VFDs to change 1-ph 220 to 3-ph 220. Works great for that. But I note in the instructions that it  starts off telling you how to wire it for 3-phase input.  So is  yours like that? Do all VFDs accept both 3-ph and 1-ph input?


----------



## Kennyd (Jul 3, 2012)

Generally no, since most "hobbyist's" don't have 3PH power available.  However some can be powered with single phase input if you de-rate the output.

We/You would need to look at the specs of a particular VFD to see if it is useful, there is no general yes/no answer to this question.


----------



## bcall2043 (Jul 3, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Are these desirable at all to hobby machinists or in general at all?



The 3 phase to 3 phase VFD's are used in industrial applications for speed control. Not sure if a desirable application for the hobby machinist but could be used with a rotary phase converter for the same reason.

Benny


----------

